# PT assessment



## Fruss (19 Aug 2004)

We now have to give a PT assessment when we give the recruiting form, at least, in Vancouver..   I want to know if I HAVE to put at least the minimum (so wait until I'm fit enough) or can I put the real deal (10 pushups, 10 situps and running very slow (that's called walking isn't it?   : )) 

I wouldn't like to have to wait another 2 months just to hand over my form and there's no way I will lie on this..   The truth always come out sometime..   and they can reject me for that!!


----------



## scaddie (19 Aug 2004)

Just write down the truth, and get out and start working. You'll improve a lot over a few weeks if you just push yourself.


----------



## DrSize (19 Aug 2004)

Just put down the truth and you can get everything done and just wait until you are ready for your physical test.  Lots of people even get conditional offers before they have completed their fitness test


----------



## Butters (19 Aug 2004)

I was in the situation when I went to the Vancouver CR. I asked the same question and the Recuriting Officer said, "Just write down a random number, 98% of everyone lies on that. It doesn't really matter anyways, because we will get the real results from you when you do the PT."


----------



## Fruss (19 Aug 2004)

Thanks, so seeing that, I'll drop off my application as soon as my last school transcript arrives..  hopefully by September...  :'(  If I do get on BMQ by christmas, I will have break every record..  blind, asthma and flat feet, within 3 months??  :  Still possible!!  ;D


----------

